# Season 2009-10



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

How many wins do u think Kings will get next season?

Rotation might be something like:

PG: Tyreke Evans, Beno Udrih, Sergio Rodriguez
SG: Kevin Martin, Francisco Garcia, Rashad MacCants (FA)
SF: Andres Nochioni, Donte Greene, Francisco Garcia
PF: Jason Thompson, Jon Brockman, Kenny Thomas
C: Spencer Hawes, ??


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

There's some pretty good talent in that guard rotation, they just need to get Beno out of there ASAP. That was such a terrible signing. 

How do Kings fans enjoy Nochioni? I personally was never a fan of his game, if you're going to lose anyways wouldn't you rather see Donte Greene get those minutes? With Noch out of the way Garcia could log more minutes at the 3, letting McCants be the first 2 guard off the bench.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Somewhere in that 26-35 range, I'd imagine. Not sure exactly where.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I voted 16-25. Teams bad, and Tyreke will turn the ball over a pretty fair amount I'm assuming. I love the kid, he's going to be a stud in this league. But as a rookie I have little doubt he'll turn the ball over.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think the kings will do a bit of surprising this year. I say they touch 30 games - 32 games this year.


----------

